# illinois FMA instructors...midwest as well...



## billc (Oct 3, 2012)

I would like to see a list of FMA instructors in Illinois.  A lot of you guys are teaching in park districts or other peoples schools so it can be difficult to find you.  For example, my instructor, teaches out of the Midway Kodenkan, a jujutsu school so to find him you need to sort your way through their website.  Are they any more of you guys teaching out there in out of the way places in Illinois, and out in the midwest?  I don't want to make this an advertising thread, but it is hard to go through some of the non-fma threads to find FMA instructors or students looking for FMA instructors in the General martial arts threads, so I thought to have a more current thread for at least my state.  Thanks.:duel:


----------

